# Health Care Info Needed



## simonh81 (Mar 14, 2010)

My family and I will soon be in Canada on a Workers Permit (Not PR) therefore we do not get access to national health care. By the way, we are British.

Does anyone know any good providers/carriers for (I guess) travel insurance. We will need it for a minimum of 1 year.

Also maternity coverage is a must. We have two small children.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonh81 said:


> My family and I will soon be in Canada on a Workers Permit (Not PR) therefore we do not get access to national health care. By the way, we are British.
> 
> Does anyone know any good providers/carriers for (I guess) travel insurance. We will need it for a minimum of 1 year.
> 
> ...


Where in Canada are you going to settle?
Do you have a TWP and pre-arranged employment?


----------



## simonh81 (Mar 14, 2010)

Were moving to vaughan ontario. We have a WTP.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonh81 said:


> Were moving to vaughan ontario. We have a WTP.


If you an authorized temporary worker you are entitled to OHIP insurance once you have completed three months of residency as per Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care - Public Information - Ontario Hospital Insurance Plan - OHIP Eligibility

You will need coverage for the three month period and the following are some of the insurers providing such:-

CanadaSure - specialist immigration, travel and health insurance while visiting Canada
Manulife Financial Canada: Offering you Group Benefits, Group Savings, Dealership, Insurance, Investments and Banking for your needs
Blue Cross Canada
Sun Life Financial - Canada: life insurance, group benefits, financial planning and more
Great-West Life | Home


----------



## simonh81 (Mar 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you an authorized temporary worker you are entitled to OHIP insurance once you have completed three months of residency as per Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care - Public Information - Ontario Hospital Insurance Plan - OHIP Eligibility
> 
> You will need coverage for the three month period and the following are some of the insurers providing such:-
> 
> ...




Thank you, thats great!


----------

